# Poloaroid 42" TLX LCD 4240B TV



## Joe313 (Nov 30, 2009)

TV will not turn on. Will not turn on with remote also will not turn on when pressing power button on side. Red power light is on when plugged in. When I unplug the TV I hear a "pop" coming from the speakers. A week before, I turned on TV and picture was distorted, TV would not turn off with remote or by power button on side, so I turned off power at power strip and then turned power strip back on and TV worked great till today when it would not turn on. Any ideas?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Joe313

Apologies for taking this long.


The pop you heard was probably a capacitor giving out from either the power supply or the inverter board that went through the amplifier. The problem is that Polaroid replacement boards suffer the same problem. To fix your issue contact Polaroid and they may send you a replacement board via courier service. 

Good luck!


----------

